# Just bought the XD-9 SC



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

I bought the Springfield XD 9mm Sub Compact today. I will pick it up on Monday, can't wait. :mrgreen:


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats! Be sure to post pics and give a range report when you get a chance.









------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 I would also love to see pictures of the new gun!


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Will do. The funny thing is I already want to buy the XD 9mm service pistol too, I think I got the itch.

I will probably wait until after I get my CCW though.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought one recently, too much snow to go out and actually fire some rounds. I know I'm going to love it though. Congrats on your purchase. Do the pic thing, I will too--bitones are cool!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase.

Post a picture when you can.

We like pictures.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Tomorrow is the day I pick it up.


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope you like yours as good as I do mine! Congrats on getting a fine pistol, IMHO. Ken


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

I picked it up yesterday, I will post some pics when I have a chance.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! Enjoy! :smt023


----------



## railin93 (Apr 11, 2010)

just bought mine the other day as well...go to finally pick her up tuesday since the dealer isnt open on monday...oh well...bi tone 9mm here...hope to have some time in next weekend for some down range paper punching...hope to never have to use it for anything other than that but i bought it for that reason just in case


----------



## railin93 (Apr 11, 2010)

got a pic of it finally...love my new sc...










no time to get her broke in yet but a lovely, upstanding citizen of my community tried to find his/her way in my home the other night while i was working and the family was home...needless to say, the wife has it now and has been instructed to do as necessary to protect our home!...speer gold dot should do the trick


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 railin93

Very nice - 

:smt1099


----------



## Brocker91 (Dec 26, 2008)

Be careful it can be addictive to own a XD.....


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got crimson trace for mine!


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

I always thought the XD's were nice looking, and then they just had to make the XDm, and makeme want to spend the extra 100 and some dollars. Nice Pictures!!!:mrgreen:


----------

